# 25 y.o. Vet/ exxonmobil employee from beaumont



## John Earl Dorn Jr. (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for an offshore trip that can go on maybe regularly. Iv got money and time. Im in beaumont Tx. I'm willing to drive as far as .


----------



## Petrone (Aug 10, 2011)

*World Cat in Freeport*

I fish out of freeport, usually have space. Are you on Facebook?


----------

